# You guys are so round its gross



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 29, 2020)

Who need antros bipped shit when u can be square and polygonal.. its now super hip to be a square UwU


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 29, 2020)

1) I'm not bipped, robots bip
2) Who said I want squared hips?
3) At least round things are snuggly unlike you
Hmph ù.ú


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 29, 2020)

Im like fluffy jello


----------



## Mambi (Dec 29, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> 1) I'm not bipped, robots bip
> 2) Who said I want squared hips?
> 3) At least round things are snuggly unlike you
> Hmph ù.ú



Fluffy is not stuffy, squared hips are often not paired hips, and as someone who enjoys females, I'm a huge fan of snuggly round things.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's an idea for a perfect t-shirt graphics for ya...


----------



## ben909 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gives you a minecraft fox


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry, I don’t speak wrong.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm like twiglets tacked together with cheese, oddness and anxiety.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 6, 2021)

I am speed.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 6, 2021)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I am speed.


'am speed' or 'on speed' because those are two very different states of being...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2021)

Poofy borbs are NOT gross.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 6, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> 'am speed' or 'on speed' because those are two very different states of being...



Yes.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm so stuffed with fluff. I'm dummy thicc!


----------



## Faustus (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not round, I'm an oblate spheroid.


----------

